# Maple Leaf



## rdabpenman (Nov 12, 2016)

Sierra series Chrome with 22K Gold dressed up in some Ring Necked Pheasant feathers that i cast in PR.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1A-Chrome%20with%20Gold%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1B%20Custom_1.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1C%20Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/1D%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2016)

That's a handsome pen!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

